# By the River



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is a photo I took several years ago. There is more...


----------



## Chatelet (Oct 24, 2015)

Nice photo ! :appl::appl::appl:


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nicely done water and sky wall paper. Is this your layout?


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh yeah! That water is awesome!!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

MtRR75 said:


> Nicely done water and sky wall paper. Is this your layout?


Yes. It is my layout.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Show more! We want to see more!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, here is another photo.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

There will be more to come.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

And one of the City Station.


----------



## Nipissing (Oct 30, 2015)

Wonderful layout !


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

A photo of one of the yards.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

And a photo on one of the bridges.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## doorman29 (Dec 15, 2013)

Great gas station. Love the layout.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

There's more to come.


----------



## Larry Sr. (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice work Roger.

Thanks for sharing the photos of it.

Larry


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Looking great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, here are some photos of the oil distributor and plastics plant.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Really nice, Roger. You spent a lot of time on fine detailing. 
And the river's water is some of the best I've seen.

What gauge is that? Some shots look like N, but the pic with the gas station gives the impression of O gauge.

I notice your layout keeps getting bigger with each photo! Do you have a track plan you could show us?
Curious to see that. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Great looking layout, love the water and structures, caught a glimpse of a pizza hut. I agree, great gas station.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

This layout is HO scale, and, yes, it has been under construction for a number of years. It consists of a city, 2 yards and a small town with two elevators. 

I do have a not-to-scale drawing of the layout.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Very interesting layout.

Lot's of switching opportunities, I really 
like that.

Is it DCC? I thought I saw a reverse loop.

Don


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, it is DCC and there are actually two reverse loops. One is under the city and the other goes under the hill at the back of the layout. There are two lines under the hill at the back of the layout, one can be shut off to park a train there while still using the other line for traffic.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a very nice layout. 
I agree with A&NRR that's some nice water, something I'm not very good at.

Magic


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I use Woodland Scenic realistic water. The hardest part is matching the color of the water in our Texas rivers and creeks. I really like the way yours came out, I admire your work Sir.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you. It's also WS water. I run my trains is a very low light so it looks better than in bright lights for the pics. 

Here in Nevada we have very nice blue lakes, Tahoe and Donner are snow feed and very deep so clear water. 

Roger has gotten the look of a river down pat.

Magic


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Water around East Texas is usually a brownish olive green. It's a weird color.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is an older video that was done on the ECI...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oS6TEKwNaL4


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome video, great sound as well.


----------



## Project Galileo (Oct 28, 2015)

Love the video. The sound is great too. Anticipating the train coming from hearing its sound first is so cool.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Yup, that's pretty wonderful. Thanks for showing it to us.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Roger you sure do some nice work, would like to see more. Great video and sound.
I also saw some more of your great water. Care to come to Nevada some time?  

Magic


----------



## tele (Jun 26, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

There's the pizza hut, I love that building. Can you tell me the brand and where you got it, if you don't mind. Do you have any other pictures of it?


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is the link for that one - Pizza Hut building in HO scale


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Tyco Of course, back in the early '80's I had a 4x8 Tyco layout My Dad and I build from their layout expander system. That layout is long gone but I would really like to go back and build a retro layout just like that one using all Tyco products just like then. I still have the layout expander book. I look on e-bay from time to time fantasying about rebuilding my childhood layout.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Some photos from Westport, the small town.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That's a nice looking scene, Roger. Love the flying colors in the foreground!!


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

I see some tyco structures in there. I also spotted the KFC in the background. I have that kit just don't know where to put it yet. Great looking town.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

This is another view of Westport.


----------



## joker34 (Nov 19, 2015)

i really like this town scene


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Roger,
Beautiful layout, with quite a few similarities to mine, particularly the vehicles. Seems most of us HO guys have many of the same wheels on our layouts.
It also appears, at least via the pictures, that there are some areas on the layout where it's impossible to reach. I share that problem, but no calamities so far.
Great work!
Bob


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

I can reach almost all of the layout with only a little trouble through small access holes. However, there is one area that is really tough... that is TWO areas. I added a second track under the hill. Here is a shot of that, and it isn't as close on the loco as it appears.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You better hope nothing goes wrong back there.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

It already did. I recovered it without much of a problem.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Ok, here are some other shots working around the layout.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You have a very nice looking layout there. 

Magic


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

The Pizza Hut is awesome, I love it. I have a KFC that I'm trying to figure out where I can put it in my small, one dog, no stop sign town.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Here is a KFC in my small town of Westport. Maybe this will give you some ideas.


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Roger, mine is still sealed in the box. It looks like the same style though. I figure it'll add some flavor to my small town charm. My plan is to have my local BBQ place across town which is already build and waiting on the shelf.


----------



## Roger Hensley (Oct 29, 2015)

Which reminds me...


----------



## A&NRR (Aug 2, 2015)

That quote say's it all. Although sweet heaven would be to be single and then you could have all the model trains you want. I'd have a train in every room.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice looking church in post #55.


----------



## GK Trains (Aug 10, 2013)

Very impressive!


----------



## pvt64 (Mar 16, 2015)

I just love looking at everyones layouts.


----------

